
Show HN: A Chrome Extension that blocks Facebook completely - sarim
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/block-facebook/gebclbfnlcebcljmgblacllmjkfidoef?authuser=1
======
SanderSantema
It seems ironic to me to block facebook while using chrome. Assuming you
wouldn’t use ungoogled-chromium. As you see more often people only get scared
and undertake action when there’s enough media attention and public outrage.
Even though this has been happening for years with companies like google,
twitter, instagram, facebook and what have you not. People should remind
themselves that the sun doesn’t rise for nothing, neither do companies.

------
helb
Does it have any advantages over using uBlock (or uMatrix or Privacy Badger or
…) with FB blocklist?

------
lozzo
timely

